# St. Croix Mojo Inshore.



## geaux-fish

Recently purchased a 7.6 casting Mojo inshore. Med.Lt with moderate action. I have yet to fish with it . It seems very floppy. Will be used for specs and reds. Not sure why they do not offer a med action ( only med lt and med hvy). Anyone with knowledge of this rod or what I can expect please share.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker

I have held one and bent it down, and did all the things that you do looking at a rod. Seemed to have a great taper and should balance fine with a reel. 

The ML should be great throwing a DOA or a jig and plastic. Even a clicking cork with a live shrimp. I use a ML spinning rod a good bit and have landed redfish around 30 inches with it. You will do fine with that rod!

I have been wanting to get one of these rods! Good luck, hope it is a fish catcher!!!


----------



## PaulD

Go to a fast action and the "floppy" will probably go away. ;-)


----------



## Rodsmith

geaux-fish said:


> Recently purchased a 7.6 casting Mojo inshore. Med.Lt with moderate action. I have yet to fish with it . It seems very floppy. Will be used for specs and reds. Not sure why they do not offer a med action ( only med lt and med hvy). Anyone with knowledge of this rod or what I can expect please share.



The Croix mojo is built on St. Croix's SCII graphite and is a fantastic blank. I build on these blanks quite frequently, and fish a couple of them myself. The med. light power with moderate action will be fine if all you want to do is fish light jigs, and maybe live bait freelining(light weight). The action, in my opinion, is much too light for a popping cork,but you can fish it with the rod. You need a little more backbone, and slightly more tip to fish the cork properly. I am not sure if I can get that blank in a 7-6 medium or not??? I do know that the SCII inshore blanks(emerald green color) are available in just about any model you could want, and the rods are available at the bigger stores(Dick's and Gander Mtn for sure) But having said all that, that is a good rod for the money, and they do use quality components. I am a major fan of Croix products, and just got an SCIII(Avid Series) off the bench today, and that is a sweeeeet Croix blank for sure. Wharfrat may chime in on these blanks as well, he has one that I built for him in med. hvy-fast, and he gives it the devil in a big way! Heck, save the tags and fish it...if you don't like it, clean it up, re-tag it and take it back!


----------



## geaux-fish

Rodsmith said:


> The Croix mojo is built on St. Croix's SCII graphite and is a fantastic blank. I build on these blanks quite frequently, and fish a couple of them myself. The med. light power with moderate action will be fine if all you want to do is fish light jigs, and maybe live bait freelining(light weight). The action, in my opinion, is much too light for a popping cork,but you can fish it with the rod. You need a little more backbone, and slightly more tip to fish the cork properly. I am not sure if I can get that blank in a 7-6 medium or not??? I do know that the SCII inshore blanks(emerald green color) are available in just about any model you could want, and the rods are available at the bigger stores(Dick's and Gander Mtn for sure) But having said all that, that is a good rod for the money, and they do use quality components. I am a major fan of Croix products, and just got an SCIII(Avid Series) off the bench today, and that is a sweeeeet Croix blank for sure. Wharfrat may chime in on these blanks as well, he has one that I built for him in med. hvy-fast, and he gives it the devil in a big way! Heck, save the tags and fish it...if you don't like it, clean it up, re-tag it and take it back!


Thanks Rodsmith. They offer a med inshore in the spinning . Also a med in the Mojo Bass ( casting ). Not sure if the inshore has more salt protection than the Bass, they look the same to me. I will keep the tags and fish it to see.


----------



## Rodsmith

geaux-fish said:


> Thanks Rodsmith. They offer a med inshore in the spinning . Also a med in the Mojo Bass ( casting ). Not sure if the inshore has more salt protection than the Bass, they look the same to me. I will keep the tags and fish it to see.



The truth is that any rod blank can be labled "Inshore" or "salt water". The difference is simply the components used to build the rod. Quality stainless guides and quality reel seats will make any rod salt resistant. Many of the bass rods do use stainless guides, but many don't, and thats where the consumer gets into trouble with some of the rods not standing up to the salt. Whatever rod you choose to fish in salt, just research the components and you should be fine. Any rod that leaves my bench is outfitted with the highest quality components, and will stand up to any fishing conditions. I just recently built a jigging rod that was equipped with Titanium frame guides, although pricey, they will never be affected by any type of corrosion, and they are half the weight of stainless and almost twice as strong! If you have any questions just shoot me a PM and I will do all I can to answer them for you.


----------



## gtfisherman

Truth of the matter is this... MOST people fish for weak fish (speckled trout and etc) which are soft tissue mouth fish. It's really easy to rip a hook out of their mouth. These rods tend to e more on the idiot proof side of things... If you are a more experienced angler and know how to fight fish I prefer the tidemaster series far more. The Avid inshore is a bit on the soft side too. 

It's all IMO about line selection and fighting style.


----------



## oldcsm

*Is that my rod?*



Rodsmith said:


> The Croix mojo is built on St. Croix's SCII graphite and is a fantastic blank. I build on these blanks quite frequently, and fish a couple of them myself. The med. light power with moderate action will be fine if all you want to do is fish light jigs, and maybe live bait freelining(light weight). The action, in my opinion, is much too light for a popping cork,but you can fish it with the rod. You need a little more backbone, and slightly more tip to fish the cork properly. I am not sure if I can get that blank in a 7-6 medium or not??? I do know that the SCII inshore blanks(emerald green color) are available in just about any model you could want, and the rods are available at the bigger stores(Dick's and Gander Mtn for sure) But having said all that, that is a good rod for the money, and they do use quality components. I am a major fan of Croix products, and just got an SCIII(Avid Series) off the bench today, and that is a sweeeeet Croix blank for sure. Wharfrat may chime in on these blanks as well, he has one that I built for him in med. hvy-fast, and he gives it the devil in a big way! Heck, save the tags and fish it...if you don't like it, clean it up, re-tag it and take it back!


Is that my beauty that is coming off the bench?  Can't wait to see her.


----------



## Rodsmith

oldcsm said:


> Is that my beauty that is coming off the bench?  Can't wait to see her.



As a matter of fact, yes sir it was your rod. You should have it today(I hope) Let me know how you like it, and thanks again Ken. Talk to you soon!


----------



## bnz

I use the 6'-9" ML mojo bass and it is one of my favorite rods, right behind my g loomis popping rods and st croix avid.  Mine isn't floppy though (has a fast action).


----------



## oldcsm

*Got my Rodsmith Custom Delivered Today!*

Just received my beautiful custom St. Croix SC III inshore Avid 7 foot medium fast spinning rod from Rodsmith today. What a craftsman he is! The rod is wrapped in my Army colors of green and gold and has custom inlayed CSM and Master Parachustist badge. This will be treasured for years to come and left for my grandson upon my departure to wherever I end up.  Thanks Jeff or this prized possession.


----------

